# Best HTPC Software



## shizdan

I am in need of the best HTPC software for watching tv and recording. Please help me


----------



## blupupher

Windows 7 Media Center works great for me on 3 computers


----------



## scottath

Windows Media Center in W7 is very good and easy to setup.


----------



## stumped

here's the sticky which includes many different software platforms to which you can use to record and watch tv.
http://www.overclock.net/htpc/293548...re-thread.html


----------



## werds

Start with Windows Media Center - once you get comfortable and want more then move on to something else like XBMC or other software posted in stumped's posted link


----------



## hondajt

What do you plan on watching? Is this for Over-The-Air? or cable broadcast's? What about for Blu-ray playback?


----------



## monogoat

If you are comfortable with linux I recommend trying Mythtv.


----------



## shizdan

Its basically for my dad. He does not run Blu-Ray but records HDTV. Only problem is so far I only have been able to get 4 HDTV stations. We have Timewarner cable with a digital cable box with DVR upstairs. I just connected the cable wire from the wall to the TV tuner.


----------



## stumped

Quote:



Originally Posted by *shizdan*


Its basically for my dad. He does not run Blu-Ray but records HDTV. Only problem is so far I only have been able to get *4 HDTV stations.* *We have Timewarner cable with a digital cable box* with DVR upstairs. I just connected the cable wire from the wall to the TV tuner.


the bolded part is your problem. you have cable. this means you'll only be able receive ClearQAM digital/hd channels. ClearQAM means unencrypted channels from your cable, channels like ABC, CBS, Fox, NBC, PBS.


----------



## shizdan

So do I have to connect it to my Cable box in order to get other HDTV channels?


----------



## blupupher

Yes, and that is only if the box has HD output (many only do SD).
You will also need to use the Blaster to control the box throught the computer.


----------



## hondajt

In short, this isn't that easy. Since Time warner would rather have you pay them for another DVR, they make it hard for us to make our own.


----------

